# Pub Quiz Question



## Khamelion (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you name the only three football league sides that do not have the letters E N G L A N D in their name?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 12, 2013)

To get the ball rolling, Bury...


----------



## Jay1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ipswich Town


----------



## Jay1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ha second guess was wrong


Hmmm and on paying more attention so was the first 

I'll get my coat


----------



## ger147 (Sep 12, 2013)

Portsmouth


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Bury
York City
Portsmouth


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Name the only club in england and scotland with a J in their name,


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2013)

York City


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Bury
York City
Portsmouth
		
Click to expand...

Boo - beaten to it


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Name the only club in england and scotland with a J in their name,
		
Click to expand...

St Johnstone


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			St Johnstone
		
Click to expand...

Your go! if you get the Q right, you set the next one!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Your go! if you get the Q right, you set the next one!!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger..... watch this space.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2013)

OK.

name three players who scored at the 1986 world cup who have managed teams in the EPL....


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Strachan


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Laudrup?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Laudrup?
		
Click to expand...

You've got two.... get the other and you can set the question! (Last one's the hard one!)


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			You've got two.... get the other and you can set the question! (Last one's the hard one!)
		
Click to expand...

I know who it is but I cheated so I won't post it up, the only ones to get that will be fans of the team he managed. Good player too.

How did you find this question?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I know who it is but I cheated so I won't post it up, the only ones to get that will be fans of the team he managed. Good player too.

How did you find this question?
		
Click to expand...

Either my encyclopaedic knowledge of football or I googled football trivia sites......

You might as well post another question 'cos I'm going offline and heading for the pub!


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Brolin? Or was it Lombardo? Got to be one of ours!


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Brolin?
		
Click to expand...

Not old enough (I think), who did he manage in the Premier League?


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Not old enough (I think), who did he manage in the Premier League?
		
Click to expand...

Managed Palace I think? Lombardo then?

Edit - looked them both up both too young. Sure Brolin co managed Palace with Lombardo in 97 though.


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Managed Palace I think? Lombardo then?
		
Click to expand...

Neither, wrong country.


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Sould add the World Cup was 1986 and Brolin born in 69 so a tad young


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Vialli?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 12, 2013)

Was it Ruud gullett  ?

Just a wild stab in the dark?


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Both wrong country but I will give you a clue, he managed a London club early 2000's


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Got it now (with a bit on research on internet).


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Got it now (with a bit on research on internet).
		
Click to expand...

Had to do it myself, great question I have to say though.

Strachan
laudrup
Jean Tigana 

Go on matty, ask away mate, I'm off shortly.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Had to do it myself, great question I have to say though.

Strachan
laudrup
Jean Tigana 

Go on matty, ask away mate, I'm off shortly.
		
Click to expand...

This was on the radio this morning: Name the only player to have scored a hatrick on his EPL debut.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			This was on the radio this morning: Name the only player to have scored a hatrick on his EPL debut.
		
Click to expand...

Fowler??


----------



## Wenglish (Sep 12, 2013)

Shearer?


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Wenglish said:



			Shearer?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fowler??
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 12, 2013)

Bent


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Earnshaw, its well known he's scored a hat trick in every division but unsure on debut


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Bent
		
Click to expand...

No. They didnt get it on the radio (Talk Sport).


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2013)

Sutton


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sutton
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Earnshaw, its well known he's scored a hat trick in every division but unsure on debut
		
Click to expand...

Not Earnshaw


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

It was against Liverpool.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2013)

Klinsman
Reyes 
Yeboah


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Klinsman
Reyes 
Yeboah
		
Click to expand...

No no and no.

His team were relegated that season.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Ravanelli - Boro 1996. remember it well, bar steward. think it finished 3-3


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2013)

Ravanelli


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 12, 2013)

I was trying to think of Yeboah, I could see the wonder goal he scored but couldn't remember his name, not that it matters as it's wrong.

Not french per chance?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 12, 2013)

God dam you Rooter


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ravanelli
		
Click to expand...

Correct!


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Ravanelli - Boro 1996. remember it well, bar steward. think it finished 3-3
		
Click to expand...

Your go Rooter!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Name the 4 teams in english league football who's name starts and ends in the same letter.


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Northampton town?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Northampton town?
		
Click to expand...

1 down! 3 to go!


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

York city


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Crystal Palace
Charlton Athletic
York City
Northamton Town
Hold on! 
Liverpool!

I am trying to crack your code thingy as well!

Where did I get Palace from? CPFC I guess......


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			York city
		
Click to expand...

LOL 2 down, but now still 3 to go!! oops!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Crystal Palace
		
Click to expand...

C and E??? the others were ok, one left though!! so its actually 5...


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it yeovil? Or yeovil city?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Is it yeovil? Or yeovil city?
		
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

Liverpool
Northampton Town
York City
Aston Villa
Charlton Athletic


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Liverpool
Northampton Town
York City
Aston Villa
Charlton Athletic
		
Click to expand...

Bang on, your honour pieman! i am off for a beer and my tea! enjoy chaps!


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Should read page 2


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

If pieman doesnt come up with one.

6 players, to have played for moyes and fergie before moyes took utd job?


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Rooney being obvious
Tim Howard
Louis Saha

That's half


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rooney being obvious
Tim Howard
Louis Saha

That's half
		
Click to expand...

Yip. All good so far!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2013)

Neville


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Neville
		
Click to expand...

Yip


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

A nice easy one - since the WW2, who is the only man to have played both for and against the British & Irish Lions?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Beckham on loan at PNE?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

PieMan said:



			A nice easy one - since the WW2, who is the only man to have played both for and against the British & Irish Lions?
		
Click to expand...

Flutey? Think that's his name, kiwi centre that played for England.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Yip
		
Click to expand...

David Beckham (on loan at Preston)?


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Beckham on loan at PNE?
		
Click to expand...

No but great shout, he actually played with him.


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

The boy Gibson, he was at Man U wasn't he, Darren Gibson


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Darren Gibson?

Edit, Val beat me to it!


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The boy Gibson, he was at Man U wasn't he, Darren Gibson
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, one more to go. Reckon only an evertonian will get it.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Flutey? Think that's his name, kiwi centre that played for England.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Yeh, one more to go. Reckon only an evertonian will get it.
		
Click to expand...

Swedish winger was it? Can't remember his name for the life of me, played for IFK gothenburg aswell I think?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Correct.
		
Click to expand...

JPR Williams may argue with that...


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Yeh, one more to go. Reckon only an evertonian will get it.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Swedish winger was it? Can't remember his name for the life of me, played for IFK gothenburg aswell I think?
		
Click to expand...

JB........


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Very forgetful player tbh, without being rude!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			JB........
		
Click to expand...

Jesper Blomquist, sure that not how you spell it though


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Jesper Blomquist, sure that not how you spell it though
		
Click to expand...

Correct, give that man a prize!


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Swedish winger was it? Can't remember his name for the life of me, played for IFK gothenburg aswell I think?
		
Click to expand...

I know who you mean, Blomqvist I think his name was but I think he was pre Moyes, seem to remember him with Walter Smith?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Correct, give that man a prize!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, next question....

Name the 2 non Brits to win the FA cup as both a player and manager?


----------



## Wenglish (Sep 12, 2013)

Martinez


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers, next question....

Name the 2 non Brits to win the FA cup as both a player and manager?
		
Click to expand...

Vialli has to be one, was he Chelsea manager when they won it?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Vialli has to be one, was he Chelsea manager when they won it?
		
Click to expand...

Villi is one, not Martinez though.


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I know who you mean, Blomqvist I think his name was but I think he was pre Moyes, seem to remember him with Walter Smith?
		
Click to expand...

He was there a short while, then moyes let him go. Tbh I don't actually think he got a match under Moyes.  But youre right, Smith certainly bought him.


----------



## Durango (Sep 12, 2013)

Di Matteo


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Durango said:



			Di Matteo
		
Click to expand...

Bingo, over to you......


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruud Gullit for one


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 12, 2013)

Di Matteo or Gullit?!?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Ruud Gullit for one
		
Click to expand...

Nope..... Vialli and Di Matteo


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 12, 2013)

In some words you can colour in the letters.... What is the only football team who's name you can't colour in?!?


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			In some words you can colour in the letters.... What is the only football team who's name you can't colour in?!?
		
Click to expand...

Hull city


----------



## Durango (Sep 12, 2013)

Erm....Name 3 England captains who have played for Scunthorpe United?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2013)

and Robert di Matteo?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Durango said:



			Erm....Name 3 England captains who have played for Scunthorpe United?
		
Click to expand...

Kevin Keenan
Ian botham
Joe hart?


----------



## Durango (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Hull city
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. They are called Hull Tigers!


----------



## Durango (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Kevin Keenan
Ian botham
Joe hart?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, got 2 right haha


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Durango said:



			Wrong. They are called Hull Tigers!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, too true


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry13 said:



			Hull city
		
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

Durango said:



			Nope, got 2 right haha
		
Click to expand...

I exhausted my knowledge of England captains I'm afraid!


----------



## PIng (Sep 12, 2013)

Keegan, Clemence and Botham?


----------



## Durango (Sep 12, 2013)

PIng said:



			Keegan, Clemence and Botham?
		
Click to expand...

Yep you got it


----------



## PIng (Sep 12, 2013)

Complete this sequence :-

1979 - Sunderland
1980 - ?
1981 - Villa


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

PIng said:



			Complete this sequence :-

1979 - Sunderland
1980 - Brooking
1981 - Villa
		
Click to expand...

name of who scored winning goal in the FA cup final that year


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Liverpool?

Have no idea why though.


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

Name the three players who have scored hat-tricks for three different Premier League teams and the teams they scored the hat-trick for?


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Shearer, Southampton, Blackburn, Newcastle?


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Carroll, Newcastle, West Ham, Liverpool?


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2013)

Les Ferdinand, Spurs, QPR and Newcastle. Scored one goal in a bout 25 games for us.


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Shearer, Southampton, Blackburn, Newcastle?
		
Click to expand...

No.....Shearer scored a hat-trick for Southampton in the first division before Premier league was formed



Mattyboy said:



			Carroll, Newcastle, West Ham, Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

smange said:



			Name the three players who have scored hat-tricks for three different Premier League teams and the teams they scored the hat-trick for?
		
Click to expand...

Fowler, Liverpool Leeds and Man City?

Darren Bent, charlton, Sunderland and villa?

Berbatov, spurs, united and Fulham?

All guesses!


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

richart said:



			Les Ferdinand, Spurs, QPR and Newcastle. Scored one goal in a bout 25 games for us.

Click to expand...

Thats 1 down


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Fowler, Liverpool Leeds and Man City?

Darren Bent, charlton, Sunderland and villa?

Berbatov, spurs, united and Fulham?

All guesses!
		
Click to expand...

No, No and No


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 12, 2013)

smange said:



			No, No and No 

Click to expand...

Oh well,mnext guesses

Shearingham, forest united and spurs

Anelka, arsenal Liverpool and Man City


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Oh well,mnext guesses

Shearingham, forest united and spurs

Anelka, arsenal Liverpool and Man City
		
Click to expand...

Sheringham is one but Portsmouth and not Forest

Anelka---No

Two down, one left


----------



## PIng (Sep 12, 2013)

Teddy Sheringham-Spurs, Man U, Portsmouth 
Nicolas Anelka -Arsenal, Chelsea, Manchester City
Les Ferdinand - QPR, Spurs, Newcastle


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

PIng said:



			Teddy Sheringham-Spurs, Man U, Portsmouth 
Nicolas Anelka -Arsenal, Chelsea, Manchester City
Les Ferdinand - QPR, Spurs, Newcastle
		
Click to expand...

2 out of 3

Not Anelka


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tevez? Whu, utd, citeh?


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 12, 2013)

Michael Owen , Liverpool , Newcastle and Manchester United ?

Anelka has scored a Hat trick for 3 team as has yakubu, Kevin Campbell


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Michael Owen , Liverpool , Newcastle and Manchester United ?

Anelka has scored a Hat trick for 3 team as has yakubu, Kevin Campbell
		
Click to expand...

Kevin Campbell is the third

Anelka may have scored a hat-trick for 3 teams but were they all in the premiership? if so apologies theres 4 :mmm:


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yakubu scored 3 in the pl for Portsmouth Everton and Blackburn


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 12, 2013)

Anelka may be dubious but yakubu definitely has


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2013)

Who was the last Scottish player to lift the European Cup/Champions league with a non British team?


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 12, 2013)

Paul lambert


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 12, 2013)

Which 2 players have won the champions league and World Cup in the same year?


----------



## Sharktooth (Sep 13, 2013)

There is a question regarding naming a team that contains a female body part in the title, but I would never ask such a question...


----------



## Cuda (Sep 13, 2013)

Which two tennis pros have played on the European golf tour?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 13, 2013)

Cuda said:



			Which two tennis pros have played on the European golf tour?
		
Click to expand...

Ivan Lendl and kafelnikov (spelling?)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 13, 2013)

Jdb2005 said:



			Which 2 players have won the champions league and World Cup in the same year?
		
Click to expand...

Roberto Carlos & Christian Karembeu


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2013)

Two clubs with the word 'of 'in their title.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Two clubs with the word 'of 'in their title.
		
Click to expand...

I have spent the last few minutes thinking of English teams. I guess you mean Scottish?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybees aye maybees naw.


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 13, 2013)

Question :which player ? took 48 penalties and only missed one-
which keeper saved that pen ?


----------



## macca64 (Sep 13, 2013)

Le Tiss ? and don't know, Who's the only player to score a hatrick on his prem debut ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2013)

doon frae troon said:



			maybees aye maybees naw.
		
Click to expand...

qos & hom


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 13, 2013)

macca64 said:



			Le Tiss ? and don't know, Who's the only player to score a hatrick on his prem debut ?
		
Click to expand...

le "god" tiss yes ! keeper?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Question :which player ? took 48 penalties and only missed one-
which keeper saved that pen ?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not English!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Obviously not English!
		
Click to expand...

Peter Lorimer?


----------



## macca64 (Sep 13, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			le "god" tiss yes ! keeper?
		
Click to expand...

Crossley


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 13, 2013)

macca64 said:



			Crossley
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

could ask who has 32/32 but hopefully rickie lambert will get another one this weekend!


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2013)

golfsaint said:



			Question :which player ? took 48 penalties and only missed one-
which keeper saved that pen ?
		
Click to expand...

 He missed one on Sky's Super Stars Xmas show a few years back.

I loved it when the cameras were shown round his house, and when they opened the fridge there was no food just lager.


----------



## Jdb2005 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Roberto Carlos & Christian Karembeu
		
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2013)

Who scored a hat-trick of penalties in one game, in the league cup.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Who scored a hat-trick of penalties in one game, in the league cup.
		
Click to expand...

Jan Molby


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 14, 2013)

Name the only two players to have scored for England in three different decades.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 14, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Name the only two players to have scored for England in three different decades.
		
Click to expand...

David Beckham one of them?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 14, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			David Beckham one of them?
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------

